# Taste of Grand Rapid Results



## crewdawg52

And I ain't gonna tell! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'll let the Smokin Scottsmen explain.  Had a great time, as did all.  It was a great pleasure meeting Tonto, Bud, Cheech, Wateryeyes, and BBQ Bubba.  Cheech and Wateryeyes have the pics (forgot the pic taking machine).  They will post them.  Everyone is hoping to attend the comp at Silver Lake in Sept.  And for the SMF Michigan members who couldn't attend today, hope to meet ya at Silver Lake.


----------



## cheech

Thanks to all that was there it was a pleasure. Certainly worth the visit. And the stories well let's wait and see what the smokin' Scotchmen have to say about it


----------



## watery eyes

Here are a few pics from today's fantastic competition and the great fellowship we enjoyed between SMF members...

Bubba getting the products sliced and ready for the Judges box....





Shot with DMC-LX2

Ribs that were left over and not used in the competition....YUMMY!!!





Shot with DMC-LX2

Bubba accepting one of two Honorable Mention ribbons......





Shot with DMC-FZ10

The Hard Working and Award Winning _*Smoking Scotsmen*_ Team....





Shot with DMC-FZ10

An offical "team hug" after the competition......





Shot with DMC-FZ10

Reading the results sheet and seeing that they placed *6th* overall....!!!





Shot with DMC-FZ10

The smoker that got them the results.....





Shot with DMC-FZ10

The Michigan contingent of SMF...BBQBubba - Bud - Tonto - WateryEyes - CrewDawg52 - Cheech





Shot with DMC-FZ10

This was a great gathering that had an even better results. The Smoking Scotsmen will fill in more of the details when they have had a good rest and can let it all sink in.

For myself....I put some faces to some great friends and we are looking forward to the next time we get a chance to enjoy some great "Q" and friendly competition.


----------



## crewdawg52

Silver Lake in September!


----------



## pigcicles

Gang, I'm glad with all the "ribbing" and "dragging through the dirt" that the Smokin Scotsmen team did so well. That's awesome.

I hear there were a few stories though... can't wait to hear all about em.

CONGRATULATIONS to the Smokin Scotsmen Team... Next time FIRST PLACE! You guys ROCK!

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag

Congrats to the team on a strong first showing!


----------



## hawgheaven

Great job Smokin' Scotsmen!


----------



## cajunsmoker

Congratulations on a successfull first event.


----------



## bigal

A BIG *CONGRATS* FROM KS!!!

Nice to put faces to names.  Looks like a great time was had by everyone.

Great job, can't wait for picks from the next comp you guys do.  

Please tell us what you learned.

Later


----------



## short one

Good job and congrats folks. Know that it was a lot of hard work, but a lot of fun also. Keep up the good work and enjoy your future outings. Good luck on your future comps.


----------



## bud's bbq

After a couple of challenging and nerve wracking days, I know one thing for sure:  comps are humbling exeriences.  

But it was also a great couple of days.  Wonderful BBQ folks always offering to help the rookie team.  Better yet, visits from SMF folks:  Cheech brought great home made sausage and Watery Eyes and CrewDog were there with their better halves.  

I am so very proud of the Smokin' Scotsmen team:  BBQ Bubba (aka Steve), Dave the pit master Larkin, and Tonto (aka General Patton!).

The Reusults:

44 teams
10th place chicken
8th place ribs
15th place pork
15th place brisket

6th overall

And the best part:  I didn't drop a stinkin' thing!!

bud


----------



## pigcicles

6th place overall on your competition debut is SMOKIN'. I'm pretty proud of the Michigan Highlanders... err... I mean Smokin Scotsmen team. Can't wait til the next competition to see how you've improved. 

Congratulations to all involved!

Keep Smokin


----------



## crewdawg52

I though ya'll got 7th in Ribs........


----------



## bud's bbq

We thought they said 7th at the awards ceremony but the official judges results showed 8th.  Great to see you and your wife!!


----------



## pigcicles

But where's the rest of the pics???? We wanna see some of those tastey vittles what was whipped up on that thar Lang.


----------



## bbq bubba

allright, finally got some shut-eye, now for some pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .........Our area(best decorated)





Here's our brisket n butts about 5 a.m.




You can never have enough probes





And finally our turn in boxes
















That's about all i had, amazing how busy you get. All in all it went pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Theresa said i had to be humble) meet some great folks and seeing Cheech, Watery eyes and Crewdawg was great!! Need to spend some time with the family so will check back with some stories (we almost thru the chicken in the garbage)


----------



## blackhawk19

Looks like ya'll did a Great job and some members got to meet each other. Congrats


----------



## pigcicles

Don't ya just love it when good food and good people get together in one place? Looks like some great food and an even better time.


----------



## tonto1117

Could'nt have said it better myself PC!!! Thank you all for the congrat's. As you can imagine we are extremley pleased with are first time out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must get some more sleep now.........


----------



## bud's bbq

You are bang on.  The Gathering was one of the finest examples of what you speak of.

bud


----------



## az_redneck

Did the judges offer critiques? I know in Chili Cookoffs I have been in they offer suggestions or reasons why I ranked where I did..

Good job on the score..Especially for the first time in a competition!


----------



## bud's bbq

AZ, no, the Kansas City BBQ Society is the sanctioning body and the judging process does not allow for critiques per se. I'm told that at some comps, they do provide feedback.  We are still new at this.  But the way they slice and dice the judging data by appearance/tenderness/taste by each meat category and then the total points and rankings, you can kind of get a read on who does what to win.  Still, more art than science and that, in my book, is very, very good.  Thanks Grand Rapids.

bud


----------



## deejaydebi

Great job guys and the food looked fabulas! 

I am wondering though - food is very subjective in what one likes and dislikes. If there are no critiques how do you know what needs to be changed?


----------



## bud's bbq

Debi, you are right on target.  Taste as a fundamental fifth of our senses, is very subjective.  Hence, we are taught to aim for semi bland, slight hint of cayanne, rubs and sauces.  We would cook with more spiked rubs and saucier sauces for family and friends.  We are taking a sanction judging course in October... hope that helps.

bud


----------



## crewdawg52

Ah, the yardbird thighs.........Yet you do not wish to say the truth about them do ya?!!!!  Guys, again, it was a great pleasure meeing everyone there.  Laura and I loved it!


----------



## bbq bubba

Ahhhhh, the damn chicken thigh story..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 O.K. i'll try the short version of this, start by saying chicken is our worst catagory, Tonto and i spent 3 hrs? cutting, trimming, hacking and wacking these things trying to get them to look presentable
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 At one point had talked about canning the whole batch and putting some sauce on a bucket of KFC and winging it (no pun intended) 
Well, between some pointers we got from the "pros" (all very helpful), a dream Tonto had that nite (secret sauce) and some great pit work, our garbage can thighs got us a walk to the stage!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You'll have to ask Crewdawg, Cheech and Watery eyes how they tasted, never got a bite............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## peculiarmike

Hah! I knew y'alld do good. And nothing got dropped! Get a couple more under your belt and the only way is up.
Far as taste, sauces, etc. go it is a totally regional thing. What the judges in Grand Rapids like probably wouldn't fly in KC, or Seattle, or Dallas, or Minneapolis, or where ever. The KCBS standards are the same, but local tastes rule the judging where ever you are.
Great job guys, congrats!


----------



## gypsyseagod

kickazz gang- wish we were there.congratz. it just gets better & bigger.


----------



## msmith

Bud thats pretty dang good results with that many teams. Looks like yall have that lang smoker figured out now. Food pics looked awesome and those ribs looked fantastic.


----------



## hawgheaven

Scotsmen... the food looks *AWESOME!* You guys have got to be on cloud nine! I wish I coulda been there with ya'!!


----------



## db bbq

Great job!!!!! Wish I could have been there for all the excitement of the first big comp..6th place overall (Outstanding).......


----------



## jts70

I am glad to hear all had fun!! The grub looks great! I hope to be at the next comp!


----------

